

Best way to connect with developers? - dhkbank

Guys, what would you say is the best way to connect with developers. I am the business type that has the money but not the team of developers to get my start up off the ground. I am looking for developers that would be interested in an equity stake for creating a web and mobile platform business. Looking for any advice,<p>DK
======
mattblalock
You meet someone, chat, learn about preferences and passions, and maybe you
get along. You begin talking about your project and maybe they love it - if
not, don't bother trying to convince them, quietly move on. Of course, you can
always pay someone a fair market rate to provide the same service - sadly, its
much harder finding a partner than a working programmer. It's a lot like any
other relationship... without demonstrating your talents and abilities, many
programmers will chuckle as they click along.

Tell us about your business or at least your skills, something. This sort of
post comes by about every day, in some way or another...

------
mindcrime
[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site:news.ycombinat...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site:news.ycombinator.com+find+developers&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=)

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site:news.ycombinat...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site:news.ycombinator.com+find+hackers&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=)

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site:news.ycombinat...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=site:news.ycombinator.com+find+cofounder&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=)

------
ryanfitz
I do consulting work for startups, mostly using rails 3, jquery, backbone.js,
and mongoDB. My contact info is in my profile if you want to chat.

------
OncomingStorm
Connecting with a developer? My best advice would be to check my profile for
my email address.

Wow what good advice.

~~~
allenbrunson
the sad part is, nobody can see your email address. try logging out of HN and
looking at your own profile.

if you want others to be able to contact you, you have to put that information
in your 'about' field.

------
malandrew
Learn to program.

~~~
malandrew
Wow. I'm surprised this got downvoted. There is no better way to network with
developers than to learn to program. First you will eventually find your way
into the natural habitats of us developers (HN, StackOverflow, IRC). From
there you'll end up learning about developer events like hacker dojos and
superhappydevhouse

The problem is that if you show up in these hacker habitats as a business
person with no programming knowledge, you are just going to derail the
conversations instead of participating. You will also connect better with
hackers if you speak their lingo.

Which would work better:

"I'm a business person with an idea that I want you to build"

or

"I'm learning to program because I'm a business person with an idea that I'm
learning to prototype and I'm looking for someone to build it with me."

I'm a business person myself learning to program and I pretty much dismiss all
other almost all other business people that come to me with ideas. Part of
being a good business person is about being able to sell your idea and speak
in the language of the customer. Until you found a technical co-founder, your
only customer is a developer. You need to sell them your idea before you sell
it to anyone else. If you want to sell you idea to a developer, then learn to
program.

